# Help with replacing mylink touch screen!!!!! Plus new system!!!!



## CruZ3lT (Apr 19, 2016)

Look at the iDatalink Maestro if you haven't figured this issue out yet.


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

Old post but I put a 7" Double din flat screen where my monochrome screen was, it was pretty easy. I used a MyLink screen bracket and used screen brackets. I had to adjust back of radio a bit but it's pretty simple upgrade that looks stock, having a CANBUS box I was surprised when I decided to plug the faceplate of the OEM radio in that my buttons and volume knob worked, I programed each button from the headunit in correspondence to the function I wanted. Pretty happy with results.


----------



## armyofpunk (Mar 29, 2018)

Metblackltz said:


> Old post but I put a 7" Double din flat screen where my monochrome screen was, it was pretty easy. I used a MyLink screen bracket and used screen brackets. I had to adjust back of radio a bit but it's pretty simple upgrade that looks stock, having a CANBUS box I was surprised when I decided to plug the faceplate of the OEM radio in that my buttons and volume knob worked, I programed each button from the headunit in correspondence to the function I wanted. Pretty happy with results.


Can you give a bit more info on this? I'm looking to do the same 

What make of double din, any extra canbus information?

Thanks!


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

armyofpunk said:


> Can you give a bit more info on this? I'm looking to do the same
> 
> What make of double din, any extra canbus information?
> 
> Thanks!


It’s fairly simple. I’m sorry for late reply; I’m not a big forum person. I’ve been using the Binzine Android 7” with built in DSP, 32gig, etc. It is a decent headunit, sounds great as well. As for the Canbus, I’ve been getting the one on eBay that is identical to the harness that come with Tesla screens.

I will get some links and go from there, like I said it’s fairly simple.👍🏼


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

Here is what you need:

Mylink Screen Bracket, eBay is where I’ve been getting mine.

Android Headunit or whatever you prefer but the backing must be made so you can use the Mylink bracket. I prefer Binzine as their customer service is top notch. If you give them a good rating on Amazon they give you 25.00 and an additional 30.00 if you do a video review. You also need a CANBUS wiring harness. I found them on eBay.

1. Take metal brackets off your MyLink Bracket; You may have to cut the brackets to give you adjustment (Up and Down); once you get screen where you want it, get the smallest, self-tapping screws you can get and screw brackets into button of screen. You’ve got to be very careful so you do not hit your board or a ribbon cable inside. I always get radio wired up so I can get a good perspective to where I want to put my headunit on bracket. It all depends on the backing of the headunit is made. On my headunit I had to get my Dremel and cut each side bracket of the side Mylink brackets. Once you get that done you may want to get Gorilla Glue two-faced clear tape and put on top of headunit to bracket. It’s personal preference.

I highly recommend this Binzine Headunit, it’s got wireless CarPlay and Android Auto but for Android Auto you have to use a USB. It also has a built in DSP that is killer. I’m not into booming bass as I listen to rock music; I actually no longer needed my Amp that I was running with my Tesla radio. I know these Chinese Headunits are hit and miss but these Binzine units are great. I’ve had every brand out there and this is by far the best headunit I’ve purchased. It’s as good as my Harman Kardon factory setup in my new Subaru Forester Sport.

Binize Android 10 Car Stereo... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08B5SR2ZJ?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_shareAndroid 10 Car Stereo... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08B5SR2ZJ?









16Pin Car Radio Wire Harness w/ Canbus Box For Chevrolet Trax Cruze Buick Regal | eBay


For Chevrolet Trax 2014-2016. For Chevrolet Cruze 2014-2016. For Buick Regal 2011-2013. Harness to the vehicles factory harness,Designed specifically to fit the compatible. 1 x 16 PIN Wiring Harness Connector.



www.ebay.com


----------

